
Savedroid Says ‘Exit Scam’ Stunt is Lesson to Crypto Community - greyfox
https://www.ccn.com/gotcha-savedroid-says-exit-scam-intended-to-teach-community-a-lesson/
======
nathanaldensr
Perhaps this was a real scam initially, then he decided to pretend it wasn't,
after-the-fact, to save his skin? It seems to me that leaving a shadow of a
doubt as to his trustworthiness was a big, big mistake. Couldn't he have just
presented the hypothetical to the community openly if that were his true goal?

~~~
2RTZZSro
Maybe he woke up when he realized he will be killed by the mob of vigilantes
that will stop at nothing until he is found. Your life perspective might
change when you suddenly have 10,000 people out to kill you.

~~~
paulie_a
While that would be a nice movie it will not actually happen ever in reality.

I think this a trope people like to believe, vigilante justice. But let's be
honest, its not happening by some crypto currency investors.

~~~
toufka
Ummm, what about last December:

[https://thehackernews.com/2017/12/crypto-exchange-
kidnap.htm...](https://thehackernews.com/2017/12/crypto-exchange-
kidnap.html?m=1)

~~~
icebraining
Why would the kidnappers be cryptoinvestors? Most likely they are a regular
gang that happens to know what Bitcoins are.

------
dpiers
I am eagerly awaiting the third act in this saga, where it is revealed that
the whole exit scam/"PR stunt" was a misdirection and the real scam is
uncovered.

~~~
borplk
Now they can ride the "if we were not legit we would have actually done the
scam thing but we didn't so we are legit" wave for a while.

------
walrus01
It's possible to be both factually correct ("it would have been really easy to
scam you people!") and also an asshole simultaneously. The two are not
guaranteed mutually exclusive.

------
geraldbauer
FYI: I've put together a little summary with commentary in the Get Rich Quick
"Business Blockchain" Bible (Free Online) - The Secrets of Free Easy Money
with a Fast Exit Case Study thanks to Savedroid -
[https://github.com/openblockchains/get-rich-quick-
bible](https://github.com/openblockchains/get-rich-quick-bible) Buyer Beware.

------
JumpCrisscross
> _even we as a highly-regulated German stock corporation_

What is this drivel?

------
everdev
Fraud: "wrongful or criminal deception intended to result in financial or
personal gain."

I'm not a lawyer, but I don't think you can pretend to commit a crime without
consequence. If he does generate publicity, it could be considered financial
or personal gain. And the deception does seem wrongful, even if it was for a
day. Also, there are laws against this kind of thing to prevent people from
attempting a crime and then saying "I was just kidding. I wanted to make it
look real so you'd know what it felt like if I actually did it."

In the US, suing for emotional distress in this scenario would be a slam dunk
I'd imagine.

More than that though, who wants to work or do business with someone who
thinks this is a good idea.

------
FullyFunctional
I can't be the only one expecting to read a story about crypto (you know,
encryption etc) rather another boing bitcoin story. Sigh.

------
908087
Was this shitcoin on exchanges aleady? If so, maybe the shitcoin headmaster in
this case decided to change his plans from full on exit scam to massive dump
and pump.

